# BPD - Next Class (What happens...)



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

I was ranked 192 when I received a card form BPD in December 2005. I got as far as completing the Background Investigation and figure I am sitting in a pile waiting for the selection process to resume for the next class (since I was not informed that I FAILED the BG) . However since December my CS ranking has steadily dropped (currently at 198 - probably due to folks getting VET status). My question is this: When BPD begins/resumes the selection process, will they go through the completed packets first or will they call for a whole new list? Will they just call for a list to augment the remaining candidates? If they do call for a new list and I am called, will I have to fill out the packet again and start from scratch or will they pick up where they left off with a quick check for updates?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

smd6169 said:


> I was ranked 192 when I received a card form BPD in December 2005. I got as far as completing the Background Investigation and figure I am sitting in a pile waiting for the selection process to resume for the next class (since I was not informed that I FAILED the BG) . However since December my CS ranking has steadily dropped (currently at 198 - probably due to folks getting VET status). My question is this: When BPD begins/resumes the selection process, will they go through the completed packets first or will they call for a whole new list? Will they just call for a list to augment the remaining candidates? If they do call for a new list and I am called, will I have to fill out the packet again and start from scratch or will they pick up where they left off with a quick check for updates?


I am not 100% sure but I think that they have to perform another background check on you again. Probably a more scaled down BI as you have seemingly passed the last one. They will probably just run your BOP to see if you have been up to no good in the last 6 months or so.

I am venturing a guess that they will be calling for a whole new list, of which you will undoubtedly be on. Once they have the list, I am sure that they will go to those who have already started the process first and then move on to the rest of the list. It saves the BI Investigators and Recruiters a lot of time and trouble that way.

It looks like they will be dipping in to the civilian 93's (hey, that's me!!) and maybe lower depending on how much $$$ they have apprated in the upcoming budget. This whole discussion will probably start to heat up when the Mayor's budget proposal comes out.


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

soxrock75 said:


> This whole discussion will probably start to heat up when the Mayor's budget proposal comes out.


Its already out. Go here http://www.cityofboston.gov/budget/

A good bet is that they will start the process over from scratch. Also they'll likely look for discrepencies ( ie work histories, dates) between an old packet and a new packet as well, to lose candidates. Be careful.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

billj said:


> Its already out. Go here http://www.cityofboston.gov/budget/
> 
> A good bet is that they will start the process over from scratch. Also they'll likely look for discrepencies ( ie work histories, dates) between an old packet and a new packet as well, to lose candidates. Be careful.


Straight from the "BUDGET OVERVIEW":

"_The FY07 appropriation provides for the annualized costs of a large recruit class that started in the Spring of FY06, plus two additional recruit classes that will start in the Fall and Spring of FY07."_
​
There is hope yet...............


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Anyone hear _ANYTHING _about another class_?_


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

smd6169 said:


> Anyone hear _ANYTHING _about another class_?_


Nope..........Just waiting until they have their FY07 money. Then hopefully the cards will go out. It's only a matter of time. I have a friend in the current class that just started in April. He says that the academy staff and instructors are already gearing up for a new class.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Any idea when the budget is going under vote or if it has, if it passed? What was your buddies score/rank/status? What's your rank now. I started at 189 now at 203...but since I already got called and went through the BG, I assume they will go through us first before calling for an additional list...(?)


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

smd6169 said:


> Any idea when the budget is going under vote or if it has, if it passed? What was your buddies score/rank/status? What's your rank now. I started at 189 now at 203...but since I already got called and went through the BG, I assume they will go through us first before calling for an additional list...(?)


The word I got from BPD/HR is that they still have to see if there is funding for an october class, and the numbers. also have to see what the new leadership wants to do....as far as numbers etc....then there is this pesky little muni merger potential looming over our heads, with any luck it wont go through and the muni's will have to apply and take the test just like the rest of us did....


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

smd6169 said:


> Any idea when the budget is going under vote or if it has, if it passed? What was your buddies score/rank/status? What's your rank now. I started at 189 now at 203...but since I already got called and went through the BG, I assume they will go through us first before calling for an additional list...(?)


The way things are going in Boston, they pretty much have to approve the money for the new classes. Think about it, everyone and their mother are screaming for more cops on the streets. I can't see any of the city councillors voting against that. Plus, the Mayor is on record as saying he wants the classes, heck, it's in his proposed budget. Last time I checked the Boston City Council doesn't exactly "battle" the Mayor on too many issues. So, the money will be there. The new budget will kick in on July 1st and I would think the BPD would get the ball rolling when they get their $$$.

I started out at #231 civilian (93) and have steadily dropped to #244. I am not too worried because they went down to 94 civilian on the last class, so those who didn't get selected and the 93's are next up to be called.

My buddy had Vet status working for him and really didn;t have to worry too much about his score. He is a squared awar guy and I talk to him from time to time about the class.

As far as the Muni Merger goes, I wouldn't hold my breath. It will probably gothrough as Menino pretty much gets whatever he wants. But with the BPPA on record as being against it, I would think that they will fight it pretty hard. They already have radio ads decrying the possible merger and will probably go to court to stop it.


----------



## SP880 (Feb 27, 2006)

Did they send out cards to people who got 93's? 
Or are they the next ones to get cards?



soxrock75 said:


> The way things are going in Boston, they pretty much have to approve the money for the new classes. Think about it, everyone and their mother are screaming for more cops on the streets. I can't see any of the city councillors voting against that. Plus, the Mayor is on record as saying he wants the classes, heck, it's in his proposed budget. Last time I checked the Boston City Council doesn't exactly "battle" the Mayor on too many issues. So, the money will be there. The new budget will kick in on July 1st and I would think the BPD would get the ball rolling when they get their $$$.
> 
> I started out at #231 civilian (93) and have steadily dropped to #244. I am not too worried because they went down to 94 civilian on the last class, so those who didn't get selected and the 93's are next up to be called.
> 
> ...


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

93's would be the next Exam score to recieve cards. At 94 I have completed the Background and now waiting for the process to pick up again for the next hiring cycle.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

check out www.bppa.org and read the articles about the muni department in the PAX Centurion... some good info...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

The PAX Centurion is a _good_ source for MUNI info??? Since when???

Hey AFCOP, if you want info on Munis, then why don't you ask some of the Munis that post on this site? If all you want is rumors, speculation and condescending criticisms, then you keep on reading the articles related to the alleged "merge" in the PAX Centurion.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> The PAX Centurion is a _good_ source for MUNI info??? Since when???
> 
> Hey AFCOP, if you want info on Munis, then why don't you ask some of the Munis that post on this site? If all you want is rumors, speculation and condescending criticisms, then you keep on reading the articles related to the alleged "merge" in the PAX Centurion.


So why not take the test score high enough and get on the department like the rest of us instead of trying to come in through the back door???

And if you read correctly i didn't say the Pax was a good source of muni info, I said it was a good source of info, as what you read in the local rags only tells one side...


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

seems to me dunny didn't try to back door anything, maybe her organization but not her, so lighten up.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I love how people ASSume.

Allow me to enlighten you.

First of all, I am a Muni SITE officer. We're not included in the alleged merge if it were to happen, so you can eat your words for talking to me like I'm some sneak trying to trample over you for a spot in the next academy class.

Secondly, I have taken 5 civil service exams with consecutive scores of 93, 95, 98, 97 and 96. Since 2001, I have received a total of 3 cards from BPD. I was given two opportunities to apply and was bypassed each time, so don't tell me to take the test like "the rest of [you]" like I've been sitting around for the past 9 years with my thumb up my ass.

Thirdly, that's what ALL Muni officers have done for the past 20+ years, whether site, patrol or brass. The former Munis that are now BPD officers got there by taking the CS exam and going through the BPD academy, perhaps for a SECOND time. That's the way it always has been and that's still the way it is right now. I don't know where you got the impression that no one has/is taking the exam, and I find your ignorance on the matter extremely dismaying. Along the same lines, FYI, the Munis didn't ask for all this to happen -- the City is trying to shove it down their throats. Your insinuation that the Munis are trying to get a free ticket in the door while screwing over other deserving applicants is WAY OFF.



AFCOP said:


> And *if you read correctly* i didn't say the Pax was a good source of muni info, I said it was a good source of info, as what you read in the local rags only tells one side...


That leads me to my next point, which is that you DID NOT say generally that the Pax was a "good source of info" as you so claim. This is exactly what you wrote:



AFCOP said:


> check out www.bppa.org and read *the articles about the muni department in the PAX Centurion... some good info...*


The meaning of that statement says "the articles in the Pax Centurion about the Boston Municipal Police are good info," from the way that you wrote it, so your inference that my reading ability needs improvement is shot. Maybe you need to work on your sentence structure skills more so your actual message isn't misconstrued from what you are really trying to convey.

Finally, keep in mind that the Pax is a VERY one-sided, biased, unvalidated and unreliable source of info. Who exactly are writing those articles? Certainly not accredited journalists, that's for sure! They're Boston cops and big-time union guys!

So, do you feel like you are better informed now? If there's anything else you need me to clear up for you, just let me know.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Wow, nicely said Officer D. The Pax Centurion is a rag, the Pravda of Shetland Street. I find more newsworthy articles in the Herald under "The Inside Track" with those two dried up hags. *


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> I love how people ASSume.
> 
> Secondly, I have taken 5 civil service exams with consecutive scores of 93, 95, 98, 97 and 96. Since 2001, I have received a total of 3 cards from BPD. I was given two opportunities to apply and was bypassed each time, so don't tell me to take the test like "the rest of [you]" like I've been sitting around for the past 9 years with my thumb up my ass.
> 
> ...


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

AFCOP said:


> Officer Dunngeon said:
> 
> 
> > How come you keep getting "bypassed?"
> ...


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Dont forget the fact that the majority of veterans have now either been hired or disqualified by this point. As a recent graduate of BFD Academy 49 out of 50 are vets. Actually 44 out of 45 Boston Recruits. The 5 out of towners were vets. 47 out of 50 total took the Police exam and 41 out of 45 Boston recruits took the Police exam. To get to my point, the list can be very decieving as many names on the police list have been hired by the fire department. So dont give up.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

soxrock75 said:


> AFCOP said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Civil Circus isn't exactly helping Ofc. Dunnegon's cause at all. I was in the same boat as her as I have scored consistently in the high 90's the past few tests, with (2) perfect scores. However, I moved once in between tests (negating any residency preference) and resided in a town that took layoffs first (as required by civil service law) Also, don't forget the federal consent decree that required BPD take a certain number of minorities before others, regardless of their score. The BPD cadets get 1/3 of ALL slots in a class too. BPD hasn't exactly been hiring at a brisk pace the last several years either. AFCop, consider yourself blessed, stay safe while deployed and hopefully you'll be in the upcoming class.
> ...


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Were these VET's off the recent (2005) police exam? How long is the Fire Academy?
.....Be safe.



DVET1979 said:


> Dont forget the fact that the majority of veterans have now either been hired or disqualified by this point. As a recent graduate of BFD Academy 49 out of 50 are vets. Actually 44 out of 45 Boston Recruits. The 5 out of towners were vets. 47 out of 50 total took the Police exam and 41 out of 45 Boston recruits took the Police exam. To get to my point, the list can be very decieving as many names on the police list have been hired by the fire department. So dont give up.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Yes, the vets were off the recent 2005 exam, and the Boston Fire Academy is normally 14 weeks long but ours was 15 due to scheduling problems.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

So the way things are shaping up in Boston, with the possibilty of muni merger and another class going in the fall, will there even be much hiring off of the next exam? Seems like the department will be pretty beefed up for a while.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

AFCOP said:


> How come you keep getting "bypassed?"


The first time I got a card, I went in, signed the list, and was not given an application. I have no idea why. No one was hired from that round of cards anyway because the City suddenly "had no money." That was in 2001.

The second and third time... that's a good question as well. I plan to ask them that in another forum as soon as possible.

The fact that I'm a female means nothing. They're going to hire to they WANT to hire, bottom line. Everyone else just has to fight it through civil service... if they have the patience to do so!

Nepotism and patronage still strong in BPD? You betcha! :FT:

People... don't sweat the "merge" at all. Don't sweat it until it happens, and don't hold your breath.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

PBiddy35 said:


> So the way things are shaping up in Boston, with the possibilty of muni merger and another class going in the fall, will there even be much hiring off of the next exam? Seems like the department will be pretty beefed up for a while.


Like Officer Dunnegon said, don't hold your breath waiting for the merger to happen. Just because the Mayor wants it, doesn't mean it is going to happen automatically. He can "propose" the merger in his budget all he wants but something tells me that the BPPA might have something to say about it and file some sort of injunction to put the merge on hold.

As far as the BPD being "beefed up" for a while, that isn't exactly the case. The class that just graduated had 65 or so officers, the class in now has 70 recruits. Another possible academy class of 80 or so in the fall brings the potential total number of new officers to a little over 200. The BPD is down over 500 uniformed officers. Plus, you have to factor in all the guys that might be retiring in the next few months, waiting for the new fiscal year to kick in. The manpower shortages are huge, I am just hoping that I can take advantage of the situation and get on somehow.......


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

soxrock75 said:


> Like Officer Dunnegon said, don't hold your breath waiting for the merger to happen. Just because the Mayor wants it, doesn't mean it is going to happen automatically. He can "propose" the merger in his budget all he wants but something tells me that the BPPA might have something to say about it and file some sort of injunction to put the merge on hold.


I don't mean to rehash this topic but the Muni's are Civil Service..what legal argument can the BPPA make that has any realistic chance of succeeding in court?


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

soxrock75 said:


> The manpower shortages are huge, I am just hoping that I can take advantage of the situation and get on somehow.......


And how... next year will be my first civil service test so I'm not buying new boots yet, but it's good to know that theres a chance. Theres plenty of time still.:BNANA:


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

BrickCop said:


> I don't mean to rehash this topic but the Muni's are Civil Service..what legal argument can the BPPA make that has any realistic chance of succeeding in court?


They are? how come there is no preference selection on the CS test, like there is for say the MBTA Police...?


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> The first time I got a card, I went in, signed the list, and was not given an application. I have no idea why. No one was hired from that round of cards anyway because the City suddenly "had no money." That was in 2001.
> 
> The second and third time... that's a good question as well. I plan to ask them that in another forum as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Old story different person!!! Maybe you are just not what the the BPD is looking for


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

AFCOP said:


> They are? how come there is no preference selection on the CS test, like there is for say the MBTA Police...?


Yes, the Munis are civil service. They were not listed on the last exam as a separate choice because they were included as a "Boston" choice.



Irish Wampanoag said:


> Old story different person!!! Maybe you are just not what the the BPD is looking for


Are you kidding??? Who wouldn't want all this PERFECTION?!? 8)


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Can't substantiate it right now via website but cbs 4 had a running line on the bottom of the news this morning that Mayor Menino promised to add 140 officers to the Boston Police by next year in response to recent rise in violent crime. Lookin good for ya'll.


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

*Menino resolves to add police*

*Seeks 140 new officers, double previous plan*

By Matt Viser and Suzanne Smalley, Globe Staff | June 13, 2006

Mayor Thomas M. Menino said yesterday that he intends to boost the Boston Police Department by about 140 officers over the next year in response to the surge in violent crime troubling several neighborhoods of the city.

The increase is double the 70 new officers that Menino called for when he unveiled his city budget proposal in April, and the addition appears to be aimed at quelling the pressure from community leaders and city councilors over violence in the city. The number of homicides hit a 10-year high in 2005, and the number of shootings increased by nearly 80 percent this year.

``It's an issue that was continually raised during the council sessions," Menino said in an interview yesterday. ``I sat down with my budget people last Friday, and I said: `What is a number we can afford? How can we make it happen?' It's something I want to work with the council on."

Menino's proposal would bring the police force, currently at about 2,092 uniformed officers, back to the 2001 level. The 70 additional police officers the mayor proposed yesterday would cost between $2.6 million and $2.7 million next year and would come from between $5 million to $7 million that the city is expecting in additional state aid, according to Lisa Signori, the city's chief financial officer.

The new officers would be part of two 70-officer recruiting classes next year -- one in September, the other in April -- and would more than make up for the 24 or so officers who retire each year, Menino said. The numbers do not include about 40 additional officers that Menino is hoping to add by consolidating the city's Municipal Police Department with the Boston Police Department.

But Samuel R. Tyler, president of the Boston Municipal Research Bureau, a nonpartisan financial watchdog, questioned yesterday whether the city could afford the additional costs, particularly when it is negotiating with nearly every union and doesn't know how much it will take to settle their contracts. Tyler said the city had been planning to use the additional state aid to cover union contracts.

``How then do you pay for collective bargaining?" Tyler said in an interview. ``The fact is that these are fairly large numbers. Doubling the class, plus then the expectation of what might happen with the merger of municipal police means a fairly substantial increase in one year. . . . How do you pay that added cost on an ongoing basis?"

Tyler said the city needs to add officers to respond to the violence. He suggested other ways to put more officers on the street, such as redeploying desk-job officers and making more of an effort to rein in sick time and injury leave.

Menino had insisted for months that the city could not afford hundreds more officers. But yesterday he said the city must dramatically increase police hiring, even if it means sacrificing elsewhere.

``I hear from all the residents out there about the issue of violence, and I'm very concerned about it myself," Menino said. ``It's a bold move, but I think it's a necessary move. . . . It's going to be a very tight budget. We're not going to have some of the frills we've had in the past." He did not provide details on what he might cut.

Menino confirmed his budget plans on the same day that the city launched a new gun buyback. He said 36 guns were turned in yesterday in exchange for $200 Target gift cards.

Community leaders said yesterday that hiring more officers is one of many factors to successfully fight the upsurge in violence in Boston.

``We need them," Christopher Sumner, executive director of the Boston Ten Point Coalition, said, referring to the proposed 140 new officers. ``It will definitely have an impact. . . . You can't do all of this other stuff without having police on the ground floor."

Emmett Folgert, director of the Dorchester Youth Collaborative, a nonprofit organization that works with at-risk youth, praised the mayor's pledge to double the number of officers, citing the city's tough fiscal climate.

``I think it's an extraordinary effort to hire more police, given the lack of support from the federal government," Folgert said. ``It may not seem that way, but it's a major effort. This is a significant step -- to have more police officers on the street -- to reduce crime. The next step that needs to happen is to bring more resources to the table for diversion programs."

Before he disclosed the plan to hire more officers, Menino was facing criticism from city councilors over his proposed budget. In interviews yesterday, a majority of councilors said they would reject Menino's proposed budget at tomorrow's council meeting unless he dramatically increased the police force.

Earlier this year, City Council President Michael Flaherty went even further, proposing 300 to 350 new officers.

``Public safety is the number one issue facing the city," said Councilor Robert Consalvo, chairman of the council's Ways and Means Committee, which has held 30 budget hearings.

Councilor Michael Ross, who is releasing a Youth Crime Prevention Report today, has compiled data that show that as the number of police officers has declined, the number of shootings has skyrocketed. Between 2000 and 2005, about 200 police positions were cut and the number of shootings doubled, according to a preliminary version of his report.

Even though Menino is calling for more officers, the City Council is still likely to reject his budget tomorrow.

Almost every year, the council rejects the budget and makes suggestions for individual projects in the districts. Generally, after some negotiations, the mayor releases a new budget, and the council votes on it.

Donovan Slack contributed to this report. Suzanne Smalley can be reached at [email protected]. Matt Viser can be reached at [email protected].


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

DANIPD said:


> The new officers would be part of two 70-officer recruiting classes next year -- one in September, the other in April -- and would more than make up for the 24 or so officers who retire each year, Menino said. The numbers do not include about 40 additional officers that Menino is hoping to add by consolidating the city's Municipal Police Department with the Boston Police Department.
> .


Is this September 06/ April 07?


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

BrickCop said:


> I don't mean to rehash this topic but the Muni's are Civil Service..what legal argument can the BPPA make that has any realistic chance of succeeding in court?


Not all Muni's got Civil Service Status, there are over 20 fighting to get a Grandfather Clause, some got it but it was taken back by HRD civil service. The BPPA is going to fight the Merger with everything they can. At the last Budget meeting in May the City Council wanted to know how the Civil Service Status was sent up to the HRD. Counclor Murphy and Feeney stated they never signed off on it with the Munis in it. And that it was only for Workers that were working in jobs that there was no written test for, and as long as anyone can remember BPD always had a active test. Long Drawn out battle is going to take place by the BPPA.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

My spot just moved from #36 on the list to #30... anyone else move up/down???


Whats the scuttle butt back in B-Town as far as an academy/interview date(s)


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

I've been dropping slowly over the last couple of weeks. Began at 189 and got as high as 204, 202, 198, 196 and today I am at 160.

Latest word I read in the papers is that Menino has approved 2 academies of 70 recruits each for September 06 and April 07. This was after the city counsel refused to approve the new budget till he commits to more police officers.

They are probably adjusting CS ranks now in preparation for issuing a new list to BPD.


AFCOP said:


> My spot just moved from #36 on the list to #30... anyone else move up/down???
> 
> Whats the scuttle butt back in B-Town as far as an academy/interview date(s)


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

AFCOP said:


> My spot just moved from #36 on the list to #30... anyone else move up/down???
> 
> Whats the scuttle butt back in B-Town as far as an academy/interview date(s)


I started in the low 200's and have steadily declined to a low point of #234, but, to my surpirse I just checked and noticed that I moved up to #200!!!! :BNANA:

SMD and AFCOP, I can feel it...........cards are coming our way in the next few months!!!
Wait until the budget gets approved and I bet the BPD will be sending for a list.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

soxrock75 said:


> I started in the low 200's and have steadily declined to a low point of #234, but, to my surpirse I just checked and noticed that I moved up to #200!!!! :BNANA:
> 
> SMD and AFCOP, I can feel it...........cards are coming our way in the next few months!!!
> Wait until the budget gets approved and I bet the BPD will be sending for a list.


I hope so... I hope I'll be home in time to make this next academy...since I got shipped out for the last one......


----------

